# Must see tourist spot in australia



## Jillaroo (Jul 30, 2013)

NOTICE THE MEAT ON THE HOOD OF THE VEHICLE

IMAGINE THE RUSH YOU GET SITTING IN THAT SEAT!












This is the Werribee Open Range Zoo in Victoria Australia, and only the hood of the car is outside the glass cage with lions. The rest of the car is on the inside. Very interesting way of interacting with the lions.

The seats are cleaned after every trip.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 30, 2013)

Mine would need to be! :highly_amused:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2013)

Do the lions ever get hurt crashing into the glass?


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jul 30, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Do the lions ever get hurt crashing into the glass?



No.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 30, 2013)

> Black holes are where God divided by zero.



Love your signature. Are you a mathematician?


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jul 30, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> Love your signature. Are you a mathematician?



No / Yes.  

Computer programmer.  There was no recovery from an attempt - in code - to divide by zero ..... check it out in an Excel spreadsheet.


----------



## Casper (Jul 31, 2013)

_*Thanks for posting that Jill.....
We're just a few miles down the road from Werribee Park Zoo.......
Been saying for a while now we should go and visit......
Now I want to go even more..... *_:woohoo1:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jul 31, 2013)

There was a drive-thru lion park (Bullens Circus ran it, from memory) at Beenleigh, just South of Brisbane years ago.  You were advised to keep your windows wound up .....


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 31, 2013)

Went on the 'Lion Safari' one at Warragamba (near Sydney) many years ago.  I think of it every time a rerun of Jurassic Park comes on.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 31, 2013)

. . . Notice the meat foolishly sitting and smiling pretty . . .


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 31, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> No / Yes.
> 
> Computer programmer.  There was no recovery from an attempt - in code - to divide by zero ..... check it out in an Excel spreadsheet.







I know you, Monsieur Rattus rattus.


----------



## muckferret (Jul 31, 2013)

Is that the Rat Warrigal, just like a liberal crawl out from under the rock hehe chortle chortle.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 31, 2013)

You're on an American site now MF.
Liberal here means the opposite to what we are used to.
I'm the liberal here, not Tony and his disciples.


----------

